# Greyhawk Return of the Slave Lords - Part 2 [Full again]



## Karl Green (Oct 9, 2004)

Well we lost a couple of players for this game...

At present there only characters are *Norbac*, half-orc Cleric, *Philo* human Paladin and *Verrick* human wizard/rogue.
*Lorien* human Ranger may or may not still be in the game as only (have not seen a post from him for a while).

Anyway hoping to recruite one or two new players for those interested. See below for details of the character 

Started here


----------



## Someone (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh, yes.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 10, 2004)

Yay, looking foreward to it


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 10, 2004)

I"m in


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome back, I'm in!

Scotley


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 12, 2004)

started, posted link above in 1st post


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2004)

I noticed that Defrel's player announced he would be without internet access until the middle of this month, so you may need to auto-pilot him for a few days as well. 

Scotley


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 14, 2004)

Right, thanks for the reminder


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2004)

*Knock Knock...*

Is it time for a roll-call? It seems everyone but Someone and I have dropped out. Are they watching the wrong thread or just frustrated with the outages and slow downs? I held off responding Karl's post of the 25th for two days because I felt like I was hogging the action, but no one else spoke up. 

Scotley


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea I am begining to wonder


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 30, 2004)

*sniff, sniff*

It seems we have lost most of the players for this 

Well I will give it a few more days, in the hopes that we can come back


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2004)

Perhaps some of them haven't got the right threads subscribed. Maybe a post in the older theads will get their attention?

Scotley


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorry, I am still in.  I was out of touch for a few days but I'll try to keep better pace in the future.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

Kewl! Hope a couple more appear but I will keep running with whoever is here.

Maybe I will split the group? Those who are not replying go to check out one clue while the others follow the other leads (depending on where you want to go next as you have a few choices)


----------



## Someone (Oct 31, 2004)

It´s an option - with a cleric, a paladin and what seem to be a future arcane trickster, we have our bases well covered.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 31, 2004)

I am still here. Had troubles with my connection the last week, only been able to be online for a few minutes at a time. Now everything seems to work fine now. Will read up on the game and get in


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

Kewl!


----------



## Rayex (Nov 8, 2004)

I regret to announce that I will have to withdraw from this game, as Real Life has finally caught up with me, and my plate (and head for that matter) is way too full these days. I wish you all a fun game!


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

bump... I will post character creation stuff in a bit here... but as we lost a few players looking for one or two more


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

OK as I stated above, we lost some people and I was looking to see if anyone others might be interested. One or two would be great. The game is kind of in the middle BUT I have a way to work the new players in as the old players leave. Again those in the party right now are a cleric 6, a paladin 6, and a wizard/rogue 4/2... and maybe a ranger 6 

*level* 6
32 point buy Attributes
*Hit Points* Max at first level, then based on HD; D4 =3, D6=4, D8=6, D10=8, D12 =10
*Starting Wealth* - 13,00gp
If you can craft/create/brew/scribe, you can take the discount of 40% off the item you can make (just a little bit of a balance as it will NOT be costing you any XP, so it will cost 60% whatever is listed in the DMG)
*Standard Races* from the Player's Handbook (I am not opposed to the Aasmir(sp?) or the Tiefling. If you wish to try one of those ok with me, just so long as you are 'good'. I am a bit more iffy about the Plane-Touched as they seem a little more FR based but I am not 100% against them either) 
*Standard Classes* from the Player's Handbook, Complete Warrior and Complete Divine (although I am very iffy about the Samurai/Shugenju). PrC from the DMG, CW and CD 
*Character background* give me the basics at least about your personality, history etc. If you want to know each other, that is cool. If not that is fine also, just put it in your background
Starting out in or around Greyhawk, although characters can come from anywhere in the known world, just include reason why you are here.
Would prefer "Good" character only... or at least have it in your background why you might help those who could give you much if any 'worldly' rewards (money, magic, etc)
Posting at least every other day (every day if you can, let me know if you are going to be away and want me to NPC you. IF I am away I will let you know) 

Some basic notes about the game and how I will run it... 

When we get into rolling dice, etc I will let you make the rolls and then post them online with what your character is doing. 

Put the results and any other OOC information that you need to tell me at the end of your post in bracket like this:








*OOC:*


Diplomacy check, rolled a 12 +10 skill =22, to try to calm him down[/OCC]

or in combat like this...
[OCC]Attack roll 5 +10 melee =15, if I hit he takes 1d8 +4 damage for 3+4 =7 damage[/OCC]

If you want to use different colors for this (I will be using RED) you can but please make it something I can read

Also, please put your race, class, character name, and whatnot in the title of your posts so everyone doesn't have to keep running to the Rogue's Gallery to figure out who everyone is. 

Thoughts go in italics, speaking in "quotes," and actions go in *asterisks.* If you wish to use different colors for thoughts and speech, you may, but again make it light enough for me to read.

Occasionally I'll be making use of the spoiler tags. If you see a blank spot in a paragraph or something, like this 



Spoiler



this is an example of spoiler text


, please don't highlight it until you read the end of the post and get my recommendations as to who is supposed to read it.


The Rogues Gallery can be found… here


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 16, 2004)

Count me in. I'm thinking gnome druid or druid3/bard3


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 16, 2004)

sounds Kewl... if you want to post it here first that would be great or post it over in the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> sounds Kewl... if you want to post it here first that would be great or post it over in the Rogue's Gallery



I'll post here first. 

Basics are...

Garynn Wildsong. Gnome Druid 4/ Bard 2 Neutral good.
Animal companion is a badger
favorite instrument is the "pan pipes"


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Karl,

I was actually reading (and enjoying) the IC thread, so I'm psyched that there might be an opening!  I'd very much like to join, although as I am currently at work I don't have access to any of my books.  I'll post my character idea when I get home tonight.

Blue


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 17, 2004)

ALRIGHT that's two 

What type of character you thinking about Blue? Just wondering....
And Argent, Gnome pipe playing Druid/Bard, excellent!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 17, 2004)

Glad you like him. I'm finding a real cool character as i flesh him out. He should be up and running tomorrow.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 17, 2004)

*Nadariad, Male Baklunish Mnk5/Clr1*

Here's the beginning of a character. If you don't think she will fit into the campaign, let me know.  I have a few other ideas in the back of my mind.

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Female Human (Bakluni) Mnk5/Cl1:* CR 6: Medium Humanoid (human); HD 5d8+5 plus 1d8+1; hp 44; Init +3, Spd 50 ft.; AC 20, touch 18, flat-footed 17; Base Atk +3; Grp +5; Atk +5 melee (1d8+2, unarmed strike) or +7 ranged (1d8/19-20, MW light crossbow); Full Atk +4/+4 melee (1d8+2, unarmed strike) or +7 ranged (1d8/19-20, MW light crossbow); SA Flurry of blows, _Ki_ strike, spells, turn undead (3/day, turn mod +2, damage 2d6+1) unarmed strike; SQ Evasion, purity of body, slow fall 20', still mind; AL LN; SV Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +10; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 10.
_Skills_: Balance +7, Concentration +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (geography) +7, Knowledge (religion) +9, Jump +9, Listen +6, Perform (singing) +3, Spellcraft +4, Spot +7, Tumble +13.
_Feats_: Stunning Fist(B), Combat Reflexes(B), Dodge, Improved Trip,
Combat Expertise, Defensive Throw.
_Cleric Domains_:  Knowledge, Celerity.
_Spells_: 0 - 3, 1 - 2+1; Spell DC 14 + spell level.
_Spells Memorized_:  0-Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic; 1-Shield of Faith, Obscuring Fog, Expeditious Retreat*.
*Domain spell.
_Languages Known_: Common, Ancient Baklunish, Ancient Suloise.
_Possessions_: Gloves of Dexterity +2, Bracers of Armor +2, Periapt of Wisdom +2, 2 scrolls of Entropic Shield, 2 scrolls of Summon Monster I, 2 scrolls of Lesser Vigor, MW Light Crossbow, 20 crossbow bolts, travelling clothes, satchel, one week of trail rations, water skin, flint & steel, small cooking pot, cooking knife, prayer beads, amulet of Zuoken (holy symbol).


```
Alignment: LN
Deity: Zuoken

Str: 14 (+2) (6 pts.)   XP: 15000
Dex: 16 (+3) (6 pts.)   BAB: +3          HP: 44 (8+5x6+6)
Con: 12 (+1) (4 pts.)   Grapple: +5     Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 14 (+2) (6 pts.)    Speed: 50'      Spell Res: -
Wis: 18 (+4) (8 pts.)   Init: +3          Spell Save: +2 vs enchantments
Cha: 10 (0)  (2pts.)    ACP: -0          Spell Fail: 0%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor: 20           10    +2    +0    +3   +0    +0    +5     20
Touch: 18           
Flatfooted: 17

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                     +6    +1            +7
Ref:                      +4    +3            +7
Will:                    +6    +4            +10

Weapon                  Attack         Damage     Critical
Unarmed strike           +5             1d8+2         x2
Flurry of Blows         +4/+4           1d8+2         x2
Light crossbow (MW)   +7             1d8         19-20/x2


Languages: Comnon, Ancient Baklunish, Ancient Suloise.

Abilities: Flurry of blows, unarmed strike, slow fall 20', evasion,
still mind, Ki strike, purity of body, turn undead (3/day, turn
mod +2, turn damage 2d6+1).

Domains:  Knowledge, Celerity.
Spells: 0 - 3, 1 - 2+1; Spell DC 14 + spell level.
Spells Memorized:  0-Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic; 1-Shield of Faith,
Obscuring Fog, Expeditious Retreat*.
*Domain spell.

Feats: Stunning Fist(B), Combat Reflexes(B), Dodge, Improved Trip,
Combat Expertise, Defensive Throw.

Skill Points: 51       
Skills      (Ranks+Mod+Misc)  Total
Balance         (2+3+2) +7 
Concentration   (8+1+0) +9
Know (history)  (7+2+0) +9
Know (geography) (5+2+0) +7
Know (religion)  (7+2+0) +9
Jump             (5+2+2) +9
Listen            (2+4+0) +6
Perform (singing) (3+0+0) +3
Spellcraft       (2+2+0) +4
Spot             (3+4+0) +7
Tumble          (8+3+2) +13

Equipment:
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000gp), Bracers of Armor +2 (4000gp),
Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4000gp), 2 scrolls of Entropic Shields
(50 gp), 2 scrolls of Summon Monster I (50gp), 2 scrolls
of Lesser Vigor (50gp), MW Light Crossbow (335gp), 20 crossbow
bolts (2gp).
```


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 18, 2004)

*Garynn Wildsong*
*Gnome, 4th-Level Druid/ 2nd level Bard*
 	Small Humanoid (Gnome)
*Hit Dice: *	4d8+8, +2d6+4 
*Hit Points: *	39
*Initiative: *	+2
*Speed: *	20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class: *	17 <21 vs giants>(+1 size, +2 Dex, +3 magic leather armor, +1 light shield), touch 13, flat-footed 15 
*Base Attack/Grapple: *	+4/+1
*Attack: *	MW Silver Sickle +5 melee (1d3-2/19–20) or +1 Sling +7 ranged (1d3+1/19–20)
*Space/Reach: *	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks: *	—
*Special Qualities: *	Gnome traits
*Saves: *	Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +11
*Abilities: *	Str 8, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 15
*Skills: *	Hide +8, Listen +4, Spot +2, Knowledge Nature +13, Survival +13, Craft Alchemy +13, Performance Pipes +7, Handle Animal +9, Concentration +11, Ride Pony +3.
*Bardic Specials: *	Bardic Music, Counter Song, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1, Bardic Knowledge +4
*Bard Spells / day: *	Cantrips: 3, 1st: 1 (Knows 5 Cantrips and 2 1st level)
*Druid Specials: * 	Animal Companion, Nature sense, wild empathy (+6/+2), Wilderness stride, trackless step, resist natures lure.
*Druid Spells /day: *	Orisons: 5, 1st level: 4, 2nd level: 3
*Feats: *	Spell focus Conjuration, Augmented Summoning, Weapon Finesse.
*Alignment: *	Neutral good

*Gnome Traits (Ex): * Gnomes possess the following racial traits.
— +2 Constitution, –2 Strength.
—Small size. +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
—A gnome’s base land speed is 20 feet.
—Low-light vision.
— +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
—Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects, such as the Spell Focus feat.
— +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids (including goblins, hobgoblins, and bugbears).
— +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
— +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
— +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.
—Languages: Common, Gnome, Giant, Goblin.
—Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute),dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 13.


*Bard spells Known: * Lullaby, Summon Instrument, Message, Open/Close, Detect Magic, Sleep, and Hypnotism.

*Basic Druid spell load: *
Orisons: Know Direction, Light, Flare, Detect poison, and Create Water.
1st Level: Charm animal, Entangle, Magic Fang (+2), and Cure Light Wounds.
2nd Level: Barkskin, Flame Blade, Summon Swarm.

*Equipment: *
+1 Leather Armor (1,160 gp)
Master Work Instrument: Pan Pipes (100 gp)
+1 Sling (2,300 gp)
Heward’s haversack (2,000 gp)
+1 Vestments of Resistance (1,000 gp)
Master Work Alchemical Silver Sickle (356 gp)
Pipes of the Sewers (1,150 gp)
Pipes of Sounding (1,800 gp)
Alchemists Lab (500 gp)
10 Alchemist’s Fire (500 gp) Self made
10 Antitoxin (500 gp) Self made
10 Smoke sticks (180 gp) Self made
20 Sunrods (36 gp) Self made
10 Tanglefoot Bags (300 gp) Self made
10 Thunderstones (180 gp) Self made
100 Tindertwigs (60 gp) Self made 
Bedroll (1sp) 
Waterskin- water (1gp) 
Trail Rations- 1 day (5sp)
Sacks, 4 (4sp)
Soap (5sp)
Whetstone (2cp)
Winter Blanket (5sp)

*Scrolls:*
Cure Light Wounds [4] (100gp)
Remove Fear [2] (50gp)
Summon Monster 1[4] (100gp)

Remaining gold: 316 (and change)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 18, 2004)

*and last but not least...*

*Bramble*
 	Small Animal Companion (Badger)
*Hit Dice: *	3d8+6
*Hit Points:*	24
*Initiative: *	+4
*Speed: *	30 ft. (6 squares), burrow 10 ft.
*Armor Class: *	18 (+1 size, +4 Dex, +3 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple: *	+0/–5
*Attack: *	Claw +5 melee (1d2–1)
*Full Attack: *	2 claws +5 melee (1d2–1) and bite +0 melee (1d3–1)
*Space/Reach: *	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks: *	Rage
*Special Qualities: *	Low-light vision, scent
*Saves: *	Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +2
*Abilities: *	Str 9, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills: *	Escape Artist +7, Listen +4, Spot +4
*Feats: *	TrackB, Weapon Finesse
*Alignment: *	Neutral
*Companion Traits: *	Share Spells, Evasion, Link.

*Raged Statistics*
[*Armor Class: *	16 (+1 size, +4 Dex, +3 natural, -2 Rage), touch 13, flat-footed 12
*Attack: *	Claw +4 melee (1d2+1)
*Full Attack: *	2 claws +4 melee (1d2+1) and bite –1 melee (1d3+1)
*Saves: *	Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +2
*Abilities: *	Str 13, Dex 18, Con 119, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Hit Dice: *	3d8+6+6
*Hit Points:*	30


The badger is a furry animal with a squat, powerful body. Its strong forelimbs are armed with long claws for digging. An adult badger is 2 to 3 feet long and weighs 25 to 35 pounds.
Combat
Badgers attack with their sharp claws and teeth.
Rage (Ex): A badger that takes damage in combat flies into a berserk rage on its next turn, clawing and biting madly until either it or its opponent is dead. It gains +4 to Strength, +4 to Constitution, and –2 to Armor Class. The creature cannot end its rage voluntarily.
Skills: A badger has a +4 racial bonus on Escape Artist checks. 

*Equipment:*
+1 Collar of resistance (1,000 gp) out of Garynn’s money

*Tricks:*
1) Guard
2) Stay
3) Attack
4) Track
5) Hunt
6) Fetch
7) Come when called
8) Defend Garynn


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 18, 2004)

Kewl... I will be intro the two of you in a day or two... just need to move the group along just a bit


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 20, 2004)

OK I am about ready to introduce the two of you... just a day or so. I will post again here to let you know for sure BUT watch the IC thread also... it is about ready to get... interesting


----------



## Blue_Genie (Nov 22, 2004)

Will do.  Will also try to come up with a bit of a background, et al.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Karl,

Let me know if you have need of another player.  It may take me a couple of days to create a character, but I will if you lose someone.

Slippshade


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe there Slippshade... I am not sure if the Ranger is still in the group as he has not replied in two or three weeks. BUT if you want to make a character I will probably add you to the game... they are almost there


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 23, 2004)

I will likely get you a character over the holiday weekend if that is ok.  I am thinking about a dwarf fighter.  Any particular character gen rules other than what you have said above?


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 23, 2004)

Just the ones post in the Rogue's Gallery and below BUT here they are again 

*level 6*
32 point buy Attributes
*Hit Points* Max at first level, then based on HD; D4 =3, D6=4, D8=6, D10=8, D12 =10
*Starting Wealth* - 13,00gp
If you can craft/create/brew/scribe, you can take the discount of 40% off the item you can make (just a little bit of a balance as it will NOT be costing you any XP, so it will cost 60% whatever is listed in the DMG)
*Standard Races* from the Player's Handbook (I am not opposed to the Aasmir(sp?) or the Tiefling. If you wish to try one of those ok with me, just so long as you are 'good'. I am a bit more iffy about the Plane-Touched as they seem a little more FR based but I am not 100% against them either)
*Standard Classes* from the Player's Handbook, Complete Warrior and Complete Divine (although I am very iffy about the Samurai/Shugenju). PrC from the DMG, CW and CD (I don't have the Comp Arcane yet sooo)
*Character background* give me the basics at least about your personality, history etc. If you want to know each other, that is cool. If not that is fine also, just put it in your background
Starting out in or around Greyhawk (although you guys will be in the Gnarley Forest ctiy of Tree Oaks), although characters can come from anywhere in the known world, just include reason why you are here.
Would prefer "Good" character only... or at least have it in your background why you might help those who could give you much if any 'worldly' rewards (money, magic, etc)


Some basic notes about the game and how I will run it...

When we get into rolling dice, etc I will let YOU make your own rolls if you want to and then post them online with what your character is doing.

Put the results and any other OOC information that you need to tell me at the end of your post in bracket like this:








*OOC:*


Diplomacy check, rolled a 12 +10 skill =22, to try to calm him down[/OCC]

or in combat like this...
[OCC]Attack roll 5 +10 melee =15, if I hit he takes 1d8 +4 damage for 3+4 =7 damage[/OCC]

If you want to use different colors for this (I will be using YELLOW for OCC and RED for Combat/Skill roll stuff) you can but please make it something I can read

Also, *PLEASE* put your race, class, character name, and whatnot in the title of your posts so everyone doesn't have to keep running to the Rogue's Gallery to figure out who everyone is.

Thoughts go in _italics_, speaking in "quotes," and actions go in *asterisks.* If you wish to use different colors for thoughts and speech, you may, but again make it light enough for me to read.

Occasionally I'll be making use of the spoiler tags, and will say who gets to read them in my post.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

OK Blue_Genie and Argent Silvermage you guys are here at this Inn, and may or may not know each other. My thoughts are that you have traveled here for personal reasons AND discovered that these people are having problems. Orcs have been raiding the town of Three Oaks and the loggers and herbalist who work the near by woods are scared to go out to much (note the loggers work with the local druids to take only certain trees).

The town of Tree Oaks is ruled by a Lord Mayor, a human male named Khilt Golless. A ranger of some years, he rules a group of Rangers and Druids who protect this area of the woods and is also sitting in the Inn when the rest of the party arrives... MORE to come depending on what the players do/say

Slippshade if you get the _basics_ of your character done he will be here also and easy join in.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, I will post something this weekend if everyone doesn't get too far ahead.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, I figure my character was asked by this brother, the Inn Keeper, to come to Tree Oaks and help protect it from the bandit raids that have plagued the area.  I just did this in the last hour, and I have yet to finish the equipment, but I hope it looks good.  Check it over and tell me what you think.

Braggi Grundersson

Fighter
Level: 6
Alignment: Lawful Good
Race: Dwarf
Deity: (Not familiar with Greyhawk Deities)

Age:  50 Gender: Male    Height: 4’ 1” Weight: 164 lbs.  Hair: Blonde Eyes: Blue

Str: 18 [+4] (8 points; 15 +1 level +2 Gauntlets)
Dex: 14 [+2] (8 points)
Con: 18 [+4] (8 points; 15 +2 dwarf)
Int: 10 [+0] (2 points)
Wis: 10 [+0] (2 points)
Cha: 10 [+0] (4 points)


Hit Points: 74

Initiative: +7 

Fort:  +9
Ref:  +5
Will: +2

Armor Class: 10 + 5 +2 +1 = 18 (With Shield = 20)

Speed: Walk 20ft, / Hustle 20ft + Action or 40ft. / Run: 80ft

Base Attack: +6/+1
Melee/Grapple: Dwarven Waraxe To Hit: +8/+3 Dmg: 1d8+8/1d10+8 Crit: x3 
Ranged:

Skills: Fighter
Craft: Armor (Int): 3+0+2=5
Craft: Stonework (Int): 3+0+2=5
Climb (Str): 4+4=8
Swim (Str): 4+4=8
Ride (Dex): 4+3=7
Jump (Str): 3+4=7


Feats:
Weapon Specialization: Dwarven Waraxe
Weapon Focus: Dwarven Waraxe
Power Attack
Cleave
Great Cleave
Combat Reflexes
Improved Initiative

Languages: Common and Dwarven

Combat Load:
Gauntlets of Ogre Strength (Hands)
Adamantine Dwarven Waraxe (+1 non-magic) (Right Hand)
Breastplate (Masterwork) (Body)
Mithril Heavy Shield (Left Arm)
Bracers of Armor +1 (Arms)
Short Sword (Belt)
2 Potions (Cure Serious Wounds) (Belt Pouch)
Backpack (Back)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 50 charges (BP)
2 Oils of Magic Weapon (Belt Pouch)
Bedroll (On BP)
Spyglass (in BP)
Waterskin (on Belt)
Bullseye Lantern (Tied to BP)
Sack (in BP)
Oil Flask, 1 pint (in BP)
Rope, Hemp 50'(in BP)
Grappling Hook (in BP)
Iron Pot (in BP)
Crowbar (in BP)
Belt Pouch (on Belt)

Travelling Equipment:
Pony, War
Bit and Bridle
Military Saddle
Saddlebags
Tent
Hammer
3 Scroll Cases
Sealing wax
Sledge
Artisan Tools, Masterwork


Clothing:
Artisans
Cold Weather
Traveler

Money:
GP: 47
SP: 3


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

Lots good Slippshade and glad you can make it _but_...  I am not sure about your Attributes...

Should not your stats be...

Str: 19 [+4] (8 points; 15 +1 level +2 Gauntlets)
Dex: 15 [+3] (8 points)
Con: 17 [+4] (8 points; 15 +2 dwarf)
Int: 10 [+0] (2 points)
Wis: 10 [+0] (2 points)
Cha: 10 [+0] (4 points)

? Just wondering... cas 8 points gets you a 15 not a 16 attrbute

Also the Deities in the Player's Handbook are the normal Greyhawk gods. *Moradin* is the main god of Dwarves. There are others though., I have to dig out some of my old Greyhawk stuff and look them up


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 24, 2004)

MAN am I stupid 

I was just looking at the maps and notice that what I thought was called *Three Oaks* is really called *Five Oaks* and then on the last few posts I started calling the town *Tree Oaks*

SORRY for the confussion... I think that I will just stick with *Three Oaks* and change all those posts that I made the last couple of days... man I am sorry


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 26, 2004)

Oops, I was trying to do it by memory, I will change. I will not get a change to post until tommorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 29, 2004)

I think I may have forgotten something.  I get one feat at 1st lvl and at 6 lvl  fighter I have a total of 4 bonus fighter feats.  Now are other feats recieved every 3 or 4 levels?  If they are, I need to choose a couple more feats.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 29, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> I think I may have forgotten something.  I get one feat at 1st lvl and at 6 lvl  fighter I have a total of 4 bonus fighter feats.  Now are other feats recieved every 3 or 4 levels?  If they are, I need to choose a couple more feats.



feats every 3 stat adds every 4 levels.


----------



## Slippshade (Nov 29, 2004)

Heh, looks like I need to add two more feats.  I will change my character in this post. 


Ok, I have made the changes.  Karl have another look over Braggi.  If everything is ok I will ad him to the rogues gallery.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 1, 2004)

Slippshade said:
			
		

> Str: 18 [+4] (8 points; 15 +1 level +2 Gauntlets)
> Dex: 15 [+3] (8 points)
> Con: 17 [+4] (8 points; 15 +2 dwarf)





only problem (my fault as I posted it wrong last time) the bonuses should be...
Str: 18 [+4] (8 points; 15 +1 level +2 Gauntlets)
Dex: 15 [+2] (8 points)
Con: 17 [+3] (8 points; 15 +2 dwarf)

Bonuses for Stats are...
10-11 [+0]
12-13 [+1]
14-15 [+2]
16-17 [+3]
18-19 [+4]

You might want to lower your Dex down to 14 and raise your Con to 18 (or the other way around) to get the bonus to one or the other.

Sorry about that


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 1, 2004)

Not a problem.  I will lower Dex and Raise Con.


----------



## Someone (Dec 1, 2004)

Also (hope you don´t mind) I noticed that since you no longer have DEX 15, you don´t have the prerrequisites to get Two Weapon Fighting - and that´s not too bad, since you were using two dwarven wararxes, and that´s a cool but uneffective way of fighting, since you are using a non-light weapon in your off hand and get a -4 penalty to hit. I recommend using the waraxe in two hands or getting a shield.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 1, 2004)

Doh!  I knew there was a reason for my Dex being 15.  Yes it is not the most effective way of fighting, but I really liked the thought of it.  O well, I like the thought of 18 Con more.

OK I will loose the second Waraxe and pick up a shield.  I will update the character sheet again today, with the new feat.  I may get another Magic item as well.

Update:  OK updated again.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 2, 2004)

Well if you drop one of the Waraxes you should have enough to get a magical shield


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 3, 2004)

Dropped one Waraxe and picked up a Heavy Mithril Shield, Bracers of Armor +1, Wand of cure light wounds (someone else in the party will likely have to use it) and a few potions.


----------



## Someone (Dec 11, 2004)

I can´t find the rogues gallery thread, so I don´t know who has gauntlets of ogre power and who doesn´t. That´s important, because since Geena disspeared I´m looking for another target for the Bull´s Strenght spells.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2004)

Here it is. The new folks haven't posted there yet. The last time anyone posted was back in late June. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92466


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 11, 2004)

Hmm I think that Philo and Nadaria are good for that spell...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 12, 2004)

Karl:

OK, I know this is probably a long shot, but I have been thinking about reworking Nadaria's feats along different lines after our last combat.  Here's my question for you: How do you feel about the feats from the "Book of Exalted Deeds"?  Specifically, I am thinking about taking the Vow of Poverty feat.  I don't know if you have the book, but if you don't I'd be willing to give you the details on it.

Blue


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't have those books so I am not super comfortable with feats from there... I do have Comp Warrior, Divine, and Arcane now so they are all open....

IF you want to write it up and send it to me privately I might (my email is 'greenkarl @ hotmail DOT com') but up to you...


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 12, 2004)

Nevermind, I just checked, and you have to be of Good alignmnment in order to take those feats.  Since I'm LN, that rules that out.  I still might rework my feats after this combat, however, if that's still OK with you.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

Yep


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 12, 2004)

BTW, Karl, I just realized that you might not have a copy of the "Living Greyhawk Gazetteer" which would mean you would not be aware of the backstory regarding the god Nadaria worships, Zuoken.  Just checking.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 12, 2004)

Nope I have it... just have not read all of it in a couple of years... will review


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Nope I have it... just have not read all of it in a couple of years... will review



The info on Zuoken is on p. 190.  There's also some additional info in Complete Divine, p. 124.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 13, 2004)

Someone, 

I am the one with gauntlets of Ogre Power.  I will post my character in the rogues gallery thread on Monday.

Slip


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 13, 2004)

oops


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok, I posted Braggi in the Rogues Gallery thread.  Note the change in feats from Combat Reflexes to Endurance.  To take effect after this combat.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 14, 2004)

Let me know which one of you wants the Wand of Cure Light Wounds and I will take it off my character sheet.


----------



## Blue_Genie (Dec 15, 2004)

I (I mean, Nadaria) would be happy to carry and use it.  Since I can get around it most combats without drawing AoO, it could be useful.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok blue it is yours.  I will take it off my character in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

sorry everyone, but I can only post Monday-Thursday, from now until the first of the year.  Feel free to npc me on the weekends Karl.

Slip


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 20, 2004)

thanks for letting me know... yea the holidays are not a good time... this weekend I am all alone here (wife's working a double shift at the hospital) and I am bored out of my skull posting every couple of minutes... next weekend might not be as free


----------



## Slippshade (Dec 20, 2004)

Heh


----------



## Blue_Genie (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi,

I finally made the changes to Nadaria's feats.  Here's the new version:

*Nadaria bet Meslahan, Female Human (Bakluni) Mnk5/Cl1*: CR 6: Medium Humanoid (human); HD 5d8+5 plus 1d8+1; hp 44; Init +3, Spd 50 ft.; AC 20, touch 18, flat-footed 17; Base Atk +3; Grp +5; Atk +5 melee (1d8+2, unarmed strike) or +7 ranged (1d8/19-20, MW light crossbow); Full Atk +4/+4 melee (1d8+2, unarmed strike) or +7 ranged (1d8/19-20, MW light crossbow); SA Flurry of blows, stunning fist (5/day), Ki strike, spells, turn undead (3/day, turn mod +2, damage 2d6+1) unarmed strike; SQ Evasion, purity of body (immune to all diseases), slow fall 20', still mind (+2 vs. enchantment school spells and effects); AL LN; SV Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +10; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 10.
*Skills*: Balance +7, Concentration +9, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (geography) +7, Knowledge (religion) +9, Jump +7, Listen +6, Perform (singing) +3, Spellcraft +6, Spot +7, Tumble +13.
*Feats*: Stunning Fist(B), Combat Reflexes(B), Combat Casting, Practiced Spellcaster, Fists of Iron, Pain Touch.
*Cleric Domains*: Knowledge, Celerity.
*Spells*: 0 - 3, 1 - 2+1; Spell DC 14 + spell level.
*Spells Memorized*: 0-Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic; 1-Shield of Faith, Obscuring Fog, Expeditious Retreat*.
*Domain spell.
*Languages Known*: Common, Ancient Baklunish, Ancient Suloise.
*Possessions*: Gloves of Dexterity +2, Bracers of Armor +2, Periapt of Wisdom +2, 2 scrolls of Entropic Shield, 2 scrolls of Summon Monster I, 2 scrolls of Lesser Vigor, MW Light Crossbow, 20 crossbow bolts, travelling clothes, satchel, one week of trail rations, water skin, flint & steel, small cooking pot, cooking knife, prayer beads, amulet of Zuoken (holy symbol).


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 4, 2005)

She looks good BUT now you need to finish your character in the League game  hehe


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 6, 2005)

Just a quick note that I am on vacation in Goa India until January 16th.  I will be going online every day or two and will try to keep up with the campaing, but may lag a bit.  Sorry.  I'll be back at full steam when I get back.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know... have fun


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 24, 2005)

*Sorry Everyone!*

Do to work constraints, I am going to have to drop from this game.  I appologize, this change caught me a bit by suprise and I will be swamped.  

Karl - I will have to drop from the league games as well. 

Slippshade


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear that dude... but understand...


----------



## Slippshade (Jan 25, 2005)

Feel free to kill me off in any true brutal or humiliating way you see fit. 

Slip


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 6, 2005)

*Game Opening*

Gentlemen,

I see that there may be an opening available in your game and from reading your posts, I would like to participate. I have been playing d&d for over 23 years but have found that work does not allow me to play with the original format but once or twice every few months, thus the appeal of this format. Please let me know if I can fill this opeining.

J Alexamder


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2005)

Karl, glad you are back. Don't you hate when real life gets in the way of important stuff like gaming?


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey J. Alexander if you are interested in join, I think I posted the character creation on this one  we lost Braggi the dwarf and I _think_ the Monk  but I am having computer problems at home BUT I will try and be better

Thanks for sticking around Scotley


----------



## Dyne (Feb 18, 2005)

I think I'll try to join in. I'm thinking of playing an Aasimar Sorcerer. Don't have a history, personality, or anything else quite yet. But, I'll figure it all out in a bit.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Thanks for sticking around Scotley



I'm feeling unloved. I'm still here.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you also Agent!


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the acceptance. I will work on a charcter per your details and have it posted by Sunday. Anythin in particular that the group needs or would like to see join?


MY regular email is Jalexan134@aol.com so hit me back with any questions or to just intorduce yourself. Pleae put dand in the note section so I will know who it is coming from.


J.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 18, 2005)

Kewl, post him/her here first and then to the RG after all approved. Coming up to a good point to join also... ASSUALT on the Bright Towers!!!


----------



## Dyne (Feb 19, 2005)

Is there still an open spot?


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

Yep I lost two players at least (maybe three  now one left because he was busy and the other one simply stopped posted on EN World in Dec... the third just don't hear from much) but I am trying to recover from my slow posting (hate all the computers that I am using right now)


----------



## Dyne (Feb 21, 2005)

I think I'll play as a Human Barbarian who adventures because he has nothing else to do. His tribe was wiped out years ago, and society certainly doesn't accept him, so he travels with this group of adventurers that he met in a town some time ago.

Of course, if no one else is playing a Barbarian. I usually play either a Sorcerer, Cleric, or Paladin, but the Barbarian was the first type of character that I ever played as in a D&D-like board game, before I ever got caught up in roleplaying games. (the board game was called Hero Quest for any of you that might know of it)


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

Well of the players still posting we have...

Half-Orc Cleric
Human Wizard/Rogue
Gnome Druid/Bard

Ones we lost...
Dwarf Fighter
Human Monk

Maybe lost...
Human Paladin


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2005)

If you need another player, I'll bite. Otherwise I'll grab an alternate slot...

Tailspinner


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

Sure thing TS, would love to fill the group out a little...

for new players, I would like you maybe to have reasons to come to the Bright Tower. The Bright Tower is a military fort supported by the Free City of Greyhawk, on the western shores of Wild Coast (south of Greyhawk). VERY recent reports just coming in are that a large group of Orcs and Giants, along with an evil wizard, are making their way towards to fort. The surronding lands have a few small villages and homesteads that have suffered from a number of Orc raids of late and all the people are fleeing to the Fort or north. 

Troops are being rushed to the area, but most of the reinforcements could not make it in the short time before the attack is to take place, so mercenaries and adventures are being offered 'fair-prices' to rush to the area and boost the defenses until the main army units can be deployed...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm making a human fighter...


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

HERE is the Rogue's Gallery with character creation rules. Basically any non-evil but I would prefer good.

ALSO note that I have the Comp Warrior, Divine, Arcane and Adventure so feats, skills and NON-Asian classes are ok. I am still reading some of Comp Adv so some of the new 'Instant' stuff is not approved until I figure it out


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Captain Garrik Brightblade*

*Captain Garrik Brightblade*
*Human, 6th-Level Fighter*
Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Hit Dice:* 6d10+6
*Hit Points:* 56
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 18 (+4 Dex, +4 armor), touch 14, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+8
*Attacks:*
MW Rapier +11 melee (1d6+2/18-20)
+1 Composite Longbow [+2] +12 (1d8+4/x3/165ft)
Javelin +8 (1d6+2/x2/60ft)
MW Spear +9 (1d8+2/x3/40ft)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* —
*Special Qualities:* —
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 19, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills:* Intimidate +9, Listen +4, Ride +6, Spot +4
*Feats:* Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus: Longbow, Point Blank Shot, Far Shot, Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Specialization: Longbow, Manyshot
*Alignment:* Neutral good
*Languages:* Common

*Equipment:* 
Traveler’s Outfit
+1 Studded Leather Armor of Light Fortification (4,175gp)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500gp)
Efficient Quiver (1,800gp)
- 60 Arrows (3gp)
- 18 Javelins (18gp)
- 5 MW Spears (1510gp)
- +1 Composite Longbow +2 Str bonus (2,600gp)
MW Rapier (320gp)
Dagger (2gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)
-Cure Light Wounds Potion (50gp)
Belt Pouch (1gp)
-Small Steel Mirror (10gp)
-Flint & Steel (1gp)
-3gp
Lute (5gp)
Wooden Holy Symbol of Pelor (1gp)

*Background:* Garrik Brightblade is the captain of the Light Lances stationed in the Bright Tower militia. He has risen through the ranks and takes his job very seriously. Recently he has been out on extended patrol and has been away from the fort. He tends to carry a lute and holy symbol to throw off observers to his true potential.


----------



## Dyne (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll try to get my stats up as soon as possible. I'll edit this as I figure them out.

*Player Name:* Dyne
*Character Name:* Don't quite know yet.
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Barbarian 6
*Experience:* 15,000 XP (starting level 6)

*Abilities*
*Strength:* 20 +5
*Dexterity:* 12
*Constitution:* 14
*Intelligence:* 8
*Wisdom:* 12
*Charisma:* 13

*Speed:* 40 ft.
*Tactical:*
*Local:*
*Overland:*

*HD:* 6d12 +24 (86 hp)
*AC:*
*Touch AC:*
*Flat-Footed AC:*

*Initiative:* +1 (Dex)

*Skills:*
*Skill Points:* 36
*Class Skills:* Climb, Craft, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Jump, Listen, Ride, Survival, Swim.
*Skill Modifiers:*

*Feats:*
Armor Proficiency (light, medium)
Combat Brute (Complete Warrior)
Goad (Complete Adventurer)
Improved Sunder
Martial Weapon Proficiency (all)
Power Attack
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency

*Special Abilities:*
Fast Movement
Illiteracy
Rage 2/day
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Trap Sense +2

*Saving Throws:*
*Fortitude:* +7 (+5 base, +2 Con)
*Reflexes:* +3 (+2 base, +1 Dex)
*Will:* +3 (+2 base, +1 Wis)

*Attacks:*
*Base attack Bonus:* +6/+1
*Melee:* +11/+6
*Ranged:* +7/+2
*Grapple:* +11

Greatsword
+11/+6 melee 2d6+7 damage crit 19-20/x2 slashing

*Equipment:*

*Total GP:* 13,000 gp.
*Total Weight:*
*Max Load:*
*Max Load to Lift off Ground:*
*Max Load to Drag:*

*Spells:* None.
*Spells per day:*
*Spell save DC mod:*
*Other mods to spells:*

*Description:*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral (but with inclinations toward Good)
*Languages:* Common.
*Gender:* Male.
*Deity:*
*Age:*
*Height:*
*Weight:*
*Eyes:* Brown.
*Hair:* Short brown.
*Description:*


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 22, 2005)

Both look good so far... 

TS I figure your character can be Captain of the Light Lances. They are an auxiliary of light and medium cavalry that do most of the long range patroling, generally in group of no less then 15 soldiers (warriors with a few fighter sergeants) and with one or two of the Rangers (mostly experts with Track/survival). They generally do not fight off the back of their horses (light warhorses) and are made up of a mix of archers and other troops 

The basic break down of troops at the Bright Tower are...

Commander Mayness [hm fighter]
Captain of the Knights, Sir Kirill Foka [hm fighter] (heavy cavalry) - 20 knights
Captain of the Light Lances xx (light/medium auxiliary cavalry) - 60 cavalry
Captain of the Ranger, Huette [hf, ranger] (light irregulars) - 30 woodsmen and scouts
Captain of the Iron Sons, Wolfgang de'Soun [hm fighter] (heavy infantry) - 120 heavy infantry
War Priest Malullet Goodson [hm cleric] - leader of the Pelor contingent of clerics (5 total) 
War Wizard Xonic Yellowcloak [1/2hm warmage] - cabal of five war wizards/warmages


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sounds good. Should I post him to the RG?


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes he looks good


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2005)

*Marcus Flynn - Ranger*

Karl, 
Here is my character, sorry for the dealy but have been at a certification conference all week. I still need to work on my animal companion and mundane equipment as well as personal history. 

J.


Marcus Flynn Male Human Ranger 



Neutral Good
Str 16 (8 points +1 at 4th level)

Dex 14 (6 points)
Con 14 (6 points)
Int 13 (5 points)

Wis 14 (6 points)
Cha 10 (1 points)

Hit Points 50 (Max. at first then 6 +12 for Con)
AC 18 (19 with two weapon defense), Touch 12 (13), Flat 16
Init +6 (Dex. +2 and Improved Init. +4)
BAB +6/+1 Grap +9
Speed 30’ (base 30’, light load)
Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +4



Melee


+10/+5 or (+8/+3) +1 Frost Long Sword, 1d8+3 (1d6 cold), 19-20/x2 s 4,015gp (belt)
+10/+5 or +8/+3 MW Short Sword, 1d6+2 19-20/x2 p 310gp (belt)

+9/+4 (+7/+2) 1d4+3 20/x2 b 1gp (belt)


Ranged 



+8/+3 Javelin 1d6+3 20/x2 p 1gp x12 (quiver) 30’

+8/+3 Hammer 1d4+3 20/x2b 1gp (belt) 20’ 


Medium, 6'0" tall, 160 wt, 21 yrs old
Gray eyes, Black Hair

Speaks Common, Giant

Skills 

Appraise  (+1Int)
Balance (+2 Dex) 
Bluff  (Cha)
Climb (5+3Str)
Concentration (4+2Con)
Craft Bowyer (1+1Int)
Decipher Script (+1Int)
Diplomacy 
Disable Device (+1Int)
Disguise 
Escape Artist (2+2Dex) ac
Forgery (+1Int)
Gather Information 

Handle Animal (5+0Cha)

Heal (5+2Wis)
Hide (7+2Dex) ac
Intimidate 
Jump (3+3Str) ac
Knowledge (dungeoneering) (+1Int)

Knowledge rgr (geography) (1+1Int)

Knowledge (local) (1Int)
Knowledge (nature) (3+1Int)

Knowledge  (planes) (1+1Int)

Listen  (6+2Wis)
Move Silently (6+2Dex) ac
Open Lock (+2Dex)
Profession hunter (1+1Wis)
Profession herbalist (1+1Wis)

Ride (+2Dex +2 handle animal) 

Search  (6+1Int)
Sense Motive (1Wis)
Slight of Hand  (+2Dex) ac
Spot b (7+2Wis)
Survival (3+2Wis)
Swim b (2+3Str)
Tumble (2Dex) ac
Use Rope (3+2Dex)


Feats
-Two Weapon Fighting

-Improved Two Weapon Fighting

-Endurance 
-Improved Initiative

-Quickdraw

-Two Weapon Defense

-PowerAttack 
-Track (Follow trail with survival check)


Racename Traits
-Bonus Feat and Skills 



Ranger Abilities
-Proficiency with all simple and martial weapons
-Proficiency with light armor and shields (except tower shields)
-Favored Enemy Giants (+4 Damage, Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, & Survival )

-Favored Enemy Aberrations (+2 Damage, Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, & Survival)

-Wild Empathy (as Diplomacy check to improve attitude vs. animals 6+0cha+2syn) 

-Combat style Two-Weapon-Two Weapon Fighting and Improved Two Weapon Fighting

-Animal Companion Wolf

-Bonus Feat-Endurance and Track

Gear



Armor +1 Mithril  Chain Mail +6 AC Max. dex. +6 no armor check penalty  5,150 gp.
Hewards Handy Haversack, (center back ) 2000 gp


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Karl, should we just go directly to the Bright Tower so you can work the new folks in quicker?


----------

